# Removing tags help.



## carrythesix (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys,
i just got in 600 shirt from american apparel, i am looking to print on them and would like to put the company label. How do i remove the american apparel tags, and am i allowed to????? PLEASE help I dont really know what to do.
thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

With that many shirts, I would get a professional to do it. They use a seam ripper to remove the label.

Yes, it is permissible to do so.

But, you must make sure that you follow the relabeling laws.

Take a look:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

If you have previous experiences with sewing machines, then you could do it yourself.

But 600 is quite a bit, especially if your new. How much are you willing to shell out to have someone else do it for you?
But say you get a quote of 25 cents per label, your still looking at $150 : o


----------



## h00deez (Mar 31, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> With that many shirts, I would get a professional to do it. They use a seam ripper to remove the label.
> 
> Yes, it is permissible to do so.
> 
> ...


When they use a seam ripper can you tell that a label was once there or does it look really good? 

Thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If done properly, it will look as if it were the original label.


----------



## h00deez (Mar 31, 2008)

That's good to know. We were worried about how it might look. Thanks


----------



## h00deez (Mar 31, 2008)

How much is a good seam ripper? I looked for some on the internet and they are all under $10. Just want to make sure I get the right equipment. Thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, they're under $10. 

But, it will do you know good if you don't know how to sew up the place where you take the label from.


----------

